# Bland diet for Cappi



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Just back from the vet, Cappi my 13 1/2 yr old Tpoo has been acting off and has had sporadic bouts of Diarrhea. She hasn't wanted to eat, unusual for her because she is usually a chow hound, but I have been able to tempt her into eating every day except today when she refused to eat then vomited and had diarrhea so off to the vet we went.

Yeah Cappi is well hydrated so not the kidney infection she has been treated for over the last six weeks, neck is fine so not the pinched nerve from last year. So I got sent home with antibiotics, anti-nausea meds and some meds for her digestive tract. Also told to feed her a bland diet.

Chicken and rice, boiled I would think but white or dark or both? that is my question and she has no teeth so what I prepare her has to be easy to eat. 

She normally eats Blue Buffalo turkey and brown rice kibble ground up with warm water plus daily pumpkin on vets rec. because after terrible bout constipation last year


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor baby, I hope she feels better soon. Yes definitely boiled chicken and rice. White meat would be best. Did they tell you to continue with the pumpkin? I would still give her a little bit of that unless they told you not to, pumpkin can help both ways.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, I hope my little lump will be feeling better soon too. 

I will be shopping first thing white meat it is. Cappi can continue with the pumpkin, she'll get that in the morning like always. 

Poor Cap has a sensitive tummy so switching foods has always been rough but I think she'll be fine with the chicken and rice.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Hope she feels better soon


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes chicken and rice is usually very easy on the tummy that is why vets always recommend it. I wish you could get some Diagel for her, it works great for upset tummies due to diarrhea. It might be a good idea to have on hand though. It's pricy but totally worth it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Skinless chicken breast and rice, I would say - possibly white fish as an alternative, although that gives my dogs the worst smelling farts I have ever experienced!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley is 10 and just had this same thing. It was treated the same way. I am changing her diet as well and adding diaovite to each meal. I got some ground turkey and just laid it on the rice as it cooked, both got done at the same time and it was so easy.

It is so hard to accept that they are getting old...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hope Cappi will be doing better soon. I wonder if you could give baby food as an alternative to chicken and rice. I don't know.

Poodle hugs &


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I wonder if little Cappi might enjoy and benefit from some bone broth? I know several people whose elderly and unwell dogs do well on it. Just a thought, along with good wishes for Cappi. Bone Broth Is Excellent Nourishment for Older Pets


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Yes chicken and rice is usually very easy on the tummy that is why vets always recommend it. I wish you could get some Diagel for her, it works great for upset tummies due to diarrhea. It might be a good idea to have on hand though. It's pricy but totally worth it.


Thanks I found that it's available via Amazon, just need to speak to her vet first see if it would be okay for Cappi


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> Skinless chicken breast and rice, I would say - possibly white fish as an alternative, although that gives my dogs the worst smelling farts I have ever experienced!


Thanks I look into fish as well, I could deal with smelly farts so long as Cappi feels better


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> Carley is 10 and just had this same thing. It was treated the same way. I am changing her diet as well and adding diaovite to each meal. I got some ground turkey and just laid it on the rice as it cooked, both got done at the same time and it was so easy.
> 
> It is so hard to accept that they are getting old...



Thanks , yeah its finally hitting me that the twins are old, Cappi is little more worn out than her sister Flower, it's Dinovite correct? That's what popped up when I googled it. And thank you for the cooking tip I do like easier ways to do things.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Asta's Mom said:


> Hope Cappi will be doing better soon. I wonder if you could give baby food as an alternative to chicken and rice. I don't know.
> 
> Poodle hugs &


Thanks I hope she'll be feeling better soon myself.

You do have to be careful with baby food, I know because I have had many senior cats and meat baby food was a easy go to, and make sure to read all the ingredients because they mix either onion juice or onion powder in which is toxic to both dogs and cats.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I wonder if little Cappi might enjoy and benefit from some bone broth? I know several people whose elderly and unwell dogs do well on it. Just a thought, along with good wishes for Cappi. Bone Broth Is Excellent Nourishment for Older Pets


Thanks I saved the link for future reference, I don't if I am at that point with Cappi, I figure I would start with the basics by following the vets instructions but I am still looking into any options to stop a downward spiral in eating.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I rushed Yuki to the emergency vet on thanksgiving because he had projectile vomit and diarrhea for a couple of hours and couldn't hold down anything and was becoming lethargic and was not acting himself. I was terrified he had a blockage of some sort but the xrays didn't show anything (although some things don't show) but he did have very inflamed intestines and stomach. He went home after a bunch of fluids, an anti nausea injection, some meds, and was told to stay on a bland diet for a week.

So for the next few days he is eating 1.5 cups white rice, half a cup of boiled chicken breast, scrambled egg, and some boiled carrots each meal and he is doing very well on it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Awpoor Yuki hope he's feeling much better. And it's basically what my vet did for Cappi


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, Dinovite, it has a lot of things in it for digestion. I got it for Stella and her itchy skin, but I think it will be good for both.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just popped in to tell you I hope Cappi feels better soon!



Laurel & Molly


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just popped in to tell you I hope Cappi feels better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Laurel & Molly


Thank you Cappi is feeling much better today, more her old self


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Poor Cappi! Jack has his share of sensitive tummy. He gets stress colitis, and this latest bout the vet said to put him on a potato/duck or fish/potato food. Went with potato/duck. He's doing a lot better. So I know how Cappi must be feeling! 

Glad she's improving!


----------

